# DSS Electric Junior Dragster - High Tech Systems Battery Video!



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Our video of the High Tech Systems battery for the Junior Dragster is out. Take a look and enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/dCsMe2YUAik

Casey


----------

